
Ask HN: Do you have any code or projects of your own you would like to talk about instead? - raganwald
Tired of other discussions dominating the front page? Tell us what you're working on right now, and please include a link to actual code. Let's get back in touch with hacking!
======
aboodman
Right now I'm working on adding extensions to Chrome. The majority of the
system is in this directory:

[http://src.chromium.org/viewvc/chrome/trunk/src/chrome/brows...](http://src.chromium.org/viewvc/chrome/trunk/src/chrome/browser/extensions/)

And what I've been working on most recently is the code that renders little
HTML-based toolbars. My most recent change fixed a race that caused them to
not render correctly on the first run:

[http://src.chromium.org/viewvc/chrome?view=rev&revision=...](http://src.chromium.org/viewvc/chrome?view=rev&revision=14914)

I think one of the coolest parts of the system is the way that api methods are
routed from JS running in extension processes to the browser process and back.
The core of that is here:

[http://src.chromium.org/viewvc/chrome/trunk/src/chrome/brows...](http://src.chromium.org/viewvc/chrome/trunk/src/chrome/browser/extensions/extension_function_dispatcher.h?view=markup)

------
danohuiginn
Two projects. One is scraping and indexing data on corporations registered in
tax havens, mainly for the purpose of helping transparency researchers follow
the activities and connections of businessmen, politicians, etc. I've done
Panama, and am now working on a couple of others:

<http://ohuiginn.net/panama>

[http://www.ohuiginn.net/mt/2008/12/opening_up_a_tax_haven.ht...](http://www.ohuiginn.net/mt/2008/12/opening_up_a_tax_haven.html)

The second project is building a decent interface to the first edition of the
Oxford English Dictionary. The current edition is online, charging ~$200/year
for access, but the first edition is out of copyright, sitting on archive.org,
and just waiting for somebody to make it accessible without the need to
download several GB of scans.

~~~
biohacker42
Those are both great ideas. Please consider a donate doohickey for each
project. I would gladly contribute to both.

------
Locke
I've been working on my Z-Machine interpreter library again. It basically
started as a project to turn Frotz into a Ruby extension (Frotz, probably the
most popular interpreter, is written in C).

The code has undergone quite a few transformations now. Frotz uses a lot of
static memory -- it's basically setup to run a single zcode program at a time.
Which makes sense, of course.

For my library, I wanted to be able to run more than one program (or multiple
copies of the same program) at the same time. So, I basically rewrote the core
of Frotz. All the memory for a Z-Machine is broken up into structs which are
passed around.

There were some fun memory management issues related to running multiple
programs. The typical zcode program consists mostly of static memory (lots and
lots of strings and code), so that static memory can be shared between
programs. I have a test where I load something like 100,000 copies of minizork
into memory and the process size "only" jumps to 118MB. Of course, normal code
doesn't need that many simultaneous Z-Machine instances so garbage collection
keeps memory pretty reasonable.

Last time I worked on dorothy, I setup a demo webapp here:

<http://ifrotz.org>

Which illustrates why I wanted to be able to run multiple programs. The demo
runs minizork, dynamic memory is dumped and restored between requests. The
hints, exits, and history feature is possible because the server "listens in"
on your game and the games others have played.

Lately I've been working on more memory inspection stuff, and now I have to
work on some of the unfinished Z-Machine features (I've only implemented the
v3 screen model).

The code is on Github:

<http://github.com/eki/dorothy/tree/master>

------
tptacek
Right now (please call me on this sometime, it'd help me) I'm working on a
clone of Burp, the industry standard web penetration testing tool, in Cocoa. I
started with RubyCocoa, but I've ditched it for Objective C. It is
(surprisingly) liberating to work in C after spending a year in Ruby; any time
something looks expensive or naive, you just tell yourself, "what I'm doing
here can't possibly be more expensive than what MRI Ruby would have done", and
you go about your day. Highly recommended.

The last code I managed to publish was Ruckus:

<http://github.com/tqbf/ruckus/>

(a better description: <http://wiki.github.com/tqbf/ruckus/crash-course>)

Ruckus is a Ruby DSL replacement for Peach Fuzz, Mike Eddington's famous
Python fuzzer library. It is distinguished by being about 100 times slower,
using a DSL instead of XML, and providing a DOM-style interface to any packet
format (you can tag fields, arbitrarily nested in a tree structure, with
classes and id's, and then fuzz them using CSS selectors).

I have a JDWP JVM debugger (or rather a thin protocol driver) written in
Ruckus if anyone's interested in seeing what it actually looks like. We never
get to publish the actual protocols we build with this.

My programming "day job" (I'm one of 4 developers on the project) is Playbook:

<http://runplaybook.com>

~~~
yan
Never had I felt more like I was tricking software into doing what I want to
do than when I was trying to use Peach. I mean Michael's a nice guy, but you
email the peachfuzz list or him personally on issues you're having and he
convinces you that it's you not using the tool correctly and that you _really_
don't want the feature you're asking. Modifying code was hellish because it's
just thousands of lines of kludge, written as far from Python's usual styles
as possible.

Good stuff on the Burp clone. Any plans to publish it eventually?

\--

As for me, the last project I was working on is a complex structure analyzer
plug-in for HexFiend along with basic plug-in functionality to support it.

~~~
tptacek
I'm planning on wiring Ruckus into Hexfiend, so you can highlight hex
characters Ethereal-style and using CSS selectors from packet formats.

I don't know what I'm going to do with the Burp clone, but if you ask me for
it, I'll hand it over. =)

~~~
yan
I'd like to take a look at the burp clone, not sure if I'll contribute.

Do you want help on wiring to hexfiend?

~~~
tptacek
I just used RubyCocoa, but I haven't done much of the UI stuff yet. My contact
info's in my profile, though.

------
barrybe
I'm working on a programming language that has builtin support for reloading
code at runtime. It'll also support various ways of modifying code at runtime,
like with visual interfaces. The primary usage is for making interactive
graphical apps, like games.

Intro is here: <http://andyfischer.github.com/circa/intro.html>

code is here: <http://github.com/andyfischer/circa/tree/master>

~~~
cool-RR
Wouldn't it be better to modify an existing, popular language to support this
feature?

~~~
barrybe
It would be better, but I want to do some cool things that I'm not sure if I
can support in an existing language.

One thing is automatically preserving state across a reload. This is really
hard if I allow the programmer to store state any way that they want- I can't
tell which things I should preserve. So the language forces the programmer to
declare their stateful things in a special way.

Another thing is introspecting on code. I want to be able to click an image
and then see all of the calculations that went in to that image's position
(maybe so that I can change them). But this is pretty hard in most languages.
Aliasing makes it hard. So this language discourages operations which are hard
to introspect.

So I could theoretically support Ruby or something, but it would turn out to
be "not really Ruby", because there would be a lot of stuff you wouldn't be
allowed to do.

~~~
matthew-wegner
Unity is a game engine that uses Mono as its scripting languages. You can
recompile on the fly (you frequently play the game in-IDE during development).
All public variables are exposed to its inspector and survive this
recompilation.

It's a great engine in general: <http://unity3d.com>

~~~
aaronblohowiak
Mono is not a scripting language. The Unity Scripting language is similar to
ECMAscript, but is not standard and does not have comprehensive documentation.
It is true that you can interact with the mono / .net 2.0 system libraries.

... and you have about a 1/3 chance of it crashing if you are using the
recompile on the fly as you edit.. command p, alt+tab, save, alt+tab, command
p...

------
cool-RR
I'm actually looking for a new name for my project, so maybe someone here will
have a good idea?

It's a framework for writing, running and analyzing simulations. It could take
any kind of simulation: Physics, game theory, epidemic spread, electronics,
whatever.

It's in Python.

This is where it currently lives:

<http://github.com/cool-RR/physicsthing/tree/master>

(Keep in mind it's still a very young project)

The readme there was written when I had mostly physics simulations in mind.
Now I've generalized the project to take any kind of simulation. I'll update
the readme soon to reflect that, but I would really like to find a good name.
Maybe something with a suffix or prefix of "Sim", but maybe not.

Anyone has any ideas?

~~~
nimbix
Fake Snake (a different way of saying "python simulator" :)

------
chrisb
A .NET interpreter for embedded/constrained systems where MS.NET or Mono
aren't suitable: <http://www.dotnetanywhere.org/>

It now implements most of the core .NET 2.0 spec, a usable subset of the base
class library, and an implementation of a Graphics device suitable for
embedded devices.

Not the fastest of .NET runtimes, but its disk/memory footprint is
surprisingly small, and it (mostly) works!

~~~
potatolicious
I will have to give this a shot :) I've been looking for good high level ways
to program embedded boards (like the Beagleboard)... definitely going to give
this a try.

------
mannicken
Right now I'm working on a natural language task management system. Basically
you enter something like "12 page paper in project hist201, due apr 23 est. 8h
high priority" and it understands what the hell you're trying to say: project,
deadline, estimated time, priority. It also checks similar tasks (using naive
Bayesian classifiers) and gets you a probability distribution of velocities
(estimated / actual / relevance for a word), and supposedly, but I am still
working on it, will show you a probability of finishing it on time given past
history of similar workload.

The goal is to be able to either Tweet your new tasks, add them in bulk
(several lines), or even do something like "<http://taskulus.com/12> page
paper in project hist201 due apr 23 est 8h high priority" and then receive a
lot of analysis.

------
jcapote
Great idea, I have a ton of one-off side projects I'd love to share (and get
some awesome hacker critique as well)

I've written a simple ruby worker management "framework" known as theman,
which is a thin wrapper atop rufus-scheduler and god:
<http://github.com/jcapote/theman>

Also, there's fieldy, a simple fixed-width field reader/writer library for
ruby exposed as DSL: <http://github.com/jcapote/fieldy>

Lastly is AtomLog, a way to parse and expose ruby's Logger output to an atom
feed: <http://github.com/jcapote/atomlog>

------
mcantelon
I'm working on an interactive fiction framework with a web framework flavour.
It's my first Ruby project and depends on Shoes for cross-platform UI.
Defining rooms, items, and non-player characters is done in YAML.

I'm about midway through the project and, as a test and demo for the platform,
am converting the 1978 game "Pirate Adventure" to the framework. Once the
framework is done my partner and I plan to use it to create an adventure game
based on the fashion world. This will inevitably lead to a movie deal and
untold riches.

All in all, it has been fun, educational, and a nice break from my day job
wrangling Drupal.

The code (so far) lives here:

<http://github.com/mcantelon/fashion-quest/tree/master>

------
nimbix
I'm working on an experimental semantic web browser for Android called
Mosembro. The point of the project is to show that semantic meta data can be
used to make some tasks much less painful to perform while using a mobile web
browser.

Project page: <http://lexandera.com/mosembro/> Source code:
<http://code.google.com/p/mosembro/source/browse/>

------
delano
Rudy! It's a development and deployment tool for Amazon Web Services that's
configured via a Ruby DSL. It helps organize EC2 infrastructures into
environments and roles (plus some other cool stuff).

<http://github.com/solutious/rudy>

    
    
        environment :stage do
          ami "ami-5394733a"
          size 'm1.small'
    
          role :app do
            positions 2
            addresses '11.22.33.44', '55.66.77.88'
            
            disks do                 # EBS volumes
              path "/rudy/disk1" do
                size 2
                device "/dev/sdr"
              end
            end
          end
          
          role :analyzer do
            ami "ami-6aff24aa"
          end
        end

------
Zak
I'm working on implementing a hyperspatial text classifier in Haskell. It's
conceptually similar to the hyperspace classifier in CRM114 (essentially a
weighted nearest-neighbor search), but shouldn't crash as much or corrupt its
data files. I've thought of some interesting problems to point a fast and
effective classifier at that aren't spam detection.

I'm also working on a library/framework in Clojure for apps that process a
folder full of files in some way. The idea grew out of a Clojure program I
wrote to make a folder full of images greyscale
(<http://github.com/zakwilson/imagesieve/tree/master>).

~~~
mahmud
Zak, by classifier I hope you mean "categorizer". i.e. given a text and a list
of categories, return which categories the text belongs to, along with a
confidence number.

If so, I say chase that thought a bit. You might save me from actually messing
with NLP.

~~~
Zak
Yes, I do. The usage is essentially identical to the Bayesian probability
classifiers commonly used for spam detection. I compared several of the
classifiers available in CRM114 and found hyperspace to be the most accurate
as well as being much faster when checking a large number of categories.

~~~
mahmud
Amazing. This is pretty cool :-)

The thing is 100% statistical right? It doesn't know anything about the
grammar of a natural language (say, English.) right?

~~~
Zak
It's entirely non-statistical. It works by measuring the Hamming distance
between samples using features consisting of single tokens, sequences of
tokens and sequences of tokens with gaps. For example:

The

The quick

The quick brown

The quick ... jumped

would all be features of the input "The quick brown fox jumped over the lazy
dog".

It doesn't know anything about grammar, though as a performance optimization
it might be useful to limit the length of features to detectable sentence
boundaries. I intend to make that behavior optional. More information here:
[http://crm114.sourceforge.net/docs/KNN_Hyperspace_Filters/KN...](http://crm114.sourceforge.net/docs/KNN_Hyperspace_Filters/KNN_Hyperspace_Filters.html)

------
denik
I'm working on improving eventlet: <http://devel.ag-
projects.com/~denis/eventlet/>

Eventlet is a networking library that uses greenlet, Python implementation of
coroutines [<http://codespeak.net/py/0.9.2/greenlet.html>] to handle
asynchronous events in a synchronous way. Greenlet can be thought as an
analogue to Python's enhanced generator, however, without "yield" keyword and
the limitations it brings.

For the applications that are network-bounded it effectively brings Erlang-
like scalability in Python: you can spawn as many greenlets as you like
(they're cheap) (e.g. one or several per incoming connection), control their
execution, etc.

If that sounds unclear, just look at the examples:

[http://devel.ag-projects.com/~denis/cgi-
bin/hgweb.cgi/file/t...](http://devel.ag-projects.com/~denis/cgi-
bin/hgweb.cgi/file/tip/examples/connect.py) [http://devel.ag-
projects.com/~denis/cgi-bin/hgweb.cgi/file/t...](http://devel.ag-
projects.com/~denis/cgi-bin/hgweb.cgi/file/tip/examples/twisted_server.py)
[http://devel.ag-projects.com/~denis/cgi-
bin/hgweb.cgi/file/t...](http://devel.ag-projects.com/~denis/cgi-
bin/hgweb.cgi/file/tip/examples/)

Compared to the original eventlet (home -
<http://wiki.secondlife.com/wiki/Eventlet>) our branch has \- a number of bugs
fixed and "onions" removed \- twisted integration - you can use any twisted
reactor or twisted protocol or any other feature you like (this part is
heavily influenced by corotwine) \- proc module for advanced coroutine control
(spawn, link, waitall, etc)

------
anc2020
Another programming language: <http://www-
student.cs.york.ac.uk/~anc505/code/hasp/hasp.html>

I'm not doing any fancy compiler stuff - the target language is Haskell so
that's all done for me.

*Edit: And I should probably say something about it :) Its an s-expression based language so it looks like a Lisp and you can use macros on it, it also reads by indentation if you want it to look like Python, and then the rest of it just comes from Haskell :)

------
dchest
I'm working on a short product(license) key generation and validation
framework for Mac OS X based on elliptic curve digital signatures. The goal is
to write a replacement for AquanticPrime (which uses long RSA signatures).
It's based on OpenSSL.

Code: <http://github.com/dchest/ellipticlicense/tree/master> currently in pre-
alpha stage.

Would love to get code/security review!

Also I recently wrote a very simple Bayesian classificator for spam in Python:
<http://github.com/dchest/pybayesantispam/tree/master>

------
fcoury
I am working on a Ruby wrapper for the GitHub API. It's called octopi
(contraction of octocat and api):

<http://github.com/fcoury/octopi>

Documentation will be updated here as well:
<http://rdoc.info/projects/fcoury/octopi>

------
jcbozonier
Working on a messaging client that integrates Twitter and GTalk... And I mean
really integrates. The end user doesn't know the difference between IM and
twitter but the context in which the user sends a message decides the service
to use. It's C# and WPF.

<http://github.com/jcbozonier/alloy/tree/master>

~~~
agrinshtein
That would be a really useful thing. Keep us posted when that goes live.

------
swolchok
Mentioned in some comment thread, but I just fixed LuckyTubes (<http://www-
personal.umich.edu/~swolchok/luckytubes/>), my YouTube search/download/rip
tool using youtube-dl and ffmpeg, to correctly rip the audio stream from the
downloaded video without transcoding to 64 kbps MP3 (oops). It's called
LuckyTubes because it does a "feeling lucky" YT search for the terms you type
in. Code is at <http://github.com/swolchok/luckytubes/> .

No code for this project, but UmBus (<http://mbusreloaded.com/umbus>) is my
pet project to let UMich students get the GPS-estimated arrival times for the
uni buses via text messaging. If I weren't so late to the party, I would try
to compete with www.nextbus.com .

------
bgimpert
Back-testing a support vector machine -based text classification system that
models daily stock news, looking for mispriced volatility. A big stealth
project, with just the Ruby option pricer here:

<http://tinyurl.com/chmk7p>

Need much more realism than Black-Scholes for the model training!

------
ionfish
I'm developing a CSS generator called Stylish. It's pretty rudimentary right
now, but progress is relatively quick (for me, anyway).

Code: <http://github.com/ionfish/stylish>

Docs: <http://ionfish.github.com/stylish>

~~~
mnemonik
You might want to consider naming it something else since there is already a
firefox addon called stylish: <https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/2108>

Yes they are different products but I still think there might be some
confusion...

~~~
ionfish
There are a limited number of good names in the world! :)

To nitpick slightly, I wouldn't call my library a product. If you have any
suggestions for alternative names I'd be happy to hear them.

~~~
mnemonik
I guess that the firefox addon isn't really a product either; it was a late
night.

Here are a few names off the top of my head:

    
    
      * Stylee
    
      * EaseSS (Easy Style Sheets? :))
    
      * Flair ease
    
      * Stylify (Style-ify, Styleify)
    
      * Chic Sheets
    

Good luck and happy coding!

------
gregstoll
I'm working on an interactive US map using canvas. See
<http://gregstoll.dyndns.org/marriagemap/>

------
humbledrone
I'm working on a program that renders Julia/Mandelbrot set fractals using the
GPU. I know there are a few other such programs out there, but I'm trying to
make gpufrac really configurable. It has a bunch of features already (normal
mapping and orbit traps are my favorites).

<http://github.com/emezeske/gpufrac/tree/master>

------
alexkearns
I've been working on a couple of javascript projects.

The big one is best described as iTunes for Flash games - a rich internet app
for creating and managing a library of Flash games -
<http://www.webalon.com/gamemanager/>

The second thing that I have been working on is a resizeable javascript image
carousel featuring a variety of transitions - you can see it in action at:
<http://www.webalon.com>

I hope to open source the latter when complete

~~~
bgnm2000
You've created some really awesome stuff!

~~~
alexkearns
Thanks mate. Glad you liked it. You working on anything interesting?

------
maryrosecook
A music recommendation engine: <http://theperceptron.com> (code: will be open
sourced soon).

A site for writing your autobiography in songs: <http://playmary.com> (code:
<http://github.com/maryrosecook/playmary/>)

~~~
potatolicious
Your domain name - are you using neural networks for your recommendations?

~~~
maryrosecook
Ah, no. I bought the domain name because, for a while, I was going to call my
new band The Perceptron. I ended up calling it something else, but figured I
could reuse the domain for the site.

------
csytan
A tree-based forum visualization using js and canvas. It is intended to make
it easier to follow longer discussions.

Link (using proggit as test data): <http://www.webnodes.org/reddit>

Source: <http://github.com/csytan/webnodes/tree/master>

~~~
Raphomet
I like this a lot.

------
tophat02
I'm writing my own compiler and designing my own programming language, just
like everybody else!

Practical, no. Fun, YES.

~~~
mahmud
Practical, yes.

I am going back to 5 year old notes on instruction scheduling and using the
same code and algorithms to deliver targeted advertisement on the net.

~~~
twohey
As a former compiler junkie that sounds interesting, can you elaborate?

~~~
mahmud
[Edit: Sorry man, this is my bread and butter. Excitement got into my head and
I barfed out a few things I should have left out.

I hope I don't come across as rude and evasive if I said "sorry, can't give
any more info; just think hard about it" :-) ]

------
IsaacSchlueter
I've been working on K7, an extension library/framework for linking the V8
javascript engine with existing C/C++ libraries. Kind of slow going since work
has gotten busier, but hoping to get back to it soon.

<http://github.com/isaacs/k7>

------
nathan82
For the last 6 months or so I've been working on a 'wikipedia for images' type
site. I'm trying to fix all the UI deficiencies that bug me about other image
sites. As a personal project with no deadline I've had a lot of fun premature-
optimising the crap out of it! For example the thumbnails are in strips of 50
for a huge reduction in http requests. Here's the test set I've been using-

<http://imagecorpus.com/marylin-monroe>

My plan is to initially scrape a lot of hard-to-browse public domain image
sets, for example the Library of Congress daguerreotype collection
<http://lcweb2.loc.gov/ammem/daghtml/daghome.html>. And then I'll solicit
contributions from the public to bulk it out.

I was going to wait till I was ready to launch before posting here, but that
could be a while... Any criticism/suggestions or offers to help are very
welcome!

------
brlewis
It's a Good Day to Start Hosting for Tips

<http://ourdoings.com/2009-04-14>

I'm using tipjoy to create an innovative revenue model.

------
sentala
I'm developing a wysywig web development tool - <http://www.leapdesigner.com>
Version 1 is up, Version 2 will enable you to create interactive web sites.

~~~
csbartus
Bingo! A well written tool is a huge necessity.

------
ComputerGuru
I'm working on integrating the Windows 7 bootloader and some of its new
functionalities with Linux and OS X as a part of EasyBCD 2.0

<http://neosmart.net/dl.php?id=1>

------
GreggW
My project is InfoML (<http://infoml.org/>), a proposed standard for storing
"chunks" of (human-readable) text and annotating it with various useful
metadata, including tags and bibliographic information. I hope there will
eventually be a community of developers who will find InfoML useful and will
build a variety of software tools for manipulating data stored in this format.

~~~
chriseppstein
I think a microformat schema or schemas would be more beneficial for this kind
of data.

------
Derferman
On the computer animation front, I am currently finishing up work with my
group on our animation, Rumble in the Roses. We should have our final,
rendered short done in a week or so.

<http://cloud.cs.berkeley.edu/~cnm190/roses/>

------
mahmud
I am trying to keep online advertising fun by doing it in Lisp.

I "write" one web server a day, mostly customizing hunchentoot in some way. I
have it malleable and obedient; nothing like having total mastery over your
tools. I am at the point where I can look at a Lisp web app and I can _see_
the cost of each form; thanks to weeks of disassembly, tweaking and
benchmarking.

------
raganwald
e.g. Here is the code for my Extension Methods rewriter:

[http://github.com/raganwald/rewrite_rails/blob/master/lib/re...](http://github.com/raganwald/rewrite_rails/blob/master/lib/rewrite_rails/extension_processor.rb)

Context:

[http://github.com/raganwald/homoiconic/blob/master/2009-04-2...](http://github.com/raganwald/homoiconic/blob/master/2009-04-28/extension_methods.md#readme)

------
carpo
I'm working on the API for my PDF/Web Form site <http://www.doculicious.com>.
The initial release will allow reading of saved entries and posting of new
entries. This is cool, 'cos it will let people use their own HTML forms to
submit data and create PDF's from the templates they've created.

------
staunch
Meta comment: _everyone_ is using github!

~~~
humbledrone
Git won me over when I found out that I could make all kinds of commits willy-
nilly. I make a lot of small commits to my local repo throughout the day. At
the end of the day I then take the time to go through them, merging related
commits and removing stupid commits before I send my changes upstream. I've
found that it's much easier to avoid breaking the build this way.

~~~
icefox
Another way to not break the build is to add a local git hook that compiles
your project before allowing a commit. Assuming you compiled and tested your
change already (you did right... :) the compile hook will take no time at all.
Using this I have only commited broken builds once or twice when it built on
my macbook, but not on Linux (case insensitive file system) Wrote up more
details on hooks along with some examples here:

<http://benjamin-meyer.blogspot.com/2008/10/git-hooks.html>

------
jodrellblank
Not _right now_ , but here's last night's foray into TKinter (plus
explanation):

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=585714> (edit: code in the pastebin link,
but not much use if you don't know why you can't type into the textbox).

------
wehriam
I'm working on a AWS stack based web crawler. It uses S3 and SimpleDB to
coordinate instances. It's implemented in Python/Twisted, and extensible via
plugins.

It has a low cost of entry in terms of code and costs and scales horizontally,
so it's useful for all sorts of aggregation.

------
cpuddle
I'm currently working on a mp3tag-like tag editor for Linux called puddletag
which you can find at puddletag.sourceforge.net. Don't download it yet though.
I'm releasing a update tomorrow with a large number of bugfixes and
improvements.

------
JabavuAdams
Last night, I was browsing the Digital Mars D compiler source to see how they
detect and convert files in all the various UTF encodings to UTF-8. This is
for a C++ pre-processor that I'm writing in D.

I'm also trying to get a basic OGRE 3D app up and running on my MacBookPro. I
want to use D + OGRE to build my personal editor / IDE. It has to be
PC/Mac/Linux.

I'm slowly finishing an update to my iPhone app, iLightning
<http://www.shinyfish.com/ilightning>. Right now I'm working on some animated
transitions between the main view and the prefs screen.

------
woid
I'm building tools for myself and other web developers at www.binaryage.com:

    
    
      FirePython - realtime logging from Python into Firebug
    
      Visor - Quake-like terminal.app - took Visor by Blacktree and pushed it further
      
      FireRainbow - javascript syntax highlighting for Firebug
      
      xRefresh - browser refresh automation
    

My most ambitious project is www.hashpage.com, which will be web-based tool
for creating mashups. Imagine WYSIWYG grid based editor for visual prototyping
+ Bespin for coding on top of GitHub, sites are published in the cloud (App
Engine).

------
phugoid
A very basic embedded operating system for an ARM7-based microcontroller. I'm
still in the early stages.

I have no illusions that I'm going to write anything better than the other
RTOSs out there; it's just for the kicks of working on the bare metal. Sort of
exhilarating to apply voltage to a microcontroller, and know that only _your_
instructions are running.

A number of EE/CS programs have a course where you do this over a semester -
I'm afraid I'm going to take a while longer on my own!

------
csomar
I'm working on a blog (codeinput.com) and also a site to improve hackers
discussions, it'll be about discussing only and not link sharing, I hope you
all join it :D

------
3pt14159
In my spare time:

Structural engineering software. Python-C++ mix. Wish I could say more, but
can't. :)

------
abyssknight
Unfortunately, no code to show off but... I'm working on a site for my wife
where she and her friends can post photos of themselves trying on the same
outfit. I've been wanting to learn Ruby on Rails so I've been playing around
with it the past couple weeks. Domain is bought, code sort of works but needs
a lot of love (and javascript, ruby magic, a design) before it'll be ready to
launch. Hopefully I'll get motivated and get something out there shortly.

To be honest, I've been more interested in Rails and Capistrano/Deprec than
the project itself. Bought a 256mb slice at SliceHost and have been reloading
the thing every week playing with configurations.

------
J3nnings
Ventrilo tracker: <http://www.ventstatus.com>

Another Ventrilo tracker, but this one allows people to search for usernames,
games played, etc. Also can generate a timeline of past users online.

Examples

Status:
[http://ventstatus.com/servers/status/bladeradio.clanvent.com...](http://ventstatus.com/servers/status/bladeradio.clanvent.com:5090)

Timeline:
[http://ventstatus.com/servers/timeline/bladeradio.clanvent.c...](http://ventstatus.com/servers/timeline/bladeradio.clanvent.com:5090)

What I've learned for this project so far

\- CodeIgniter

\- Database optimization

\- PHP CGI

\- Character encoding

------
thalur
At work I've just been writing a testing framework in Matlab (mostly for fun,
but it actualy seems to work!). And I have next week off, so I thought I'd
have a go at building something in rails.

------
adnam
I'm been getting in to erlang, xmpp, web.py and twisted.

------
four
Webapp, will prototype with Drupal, so no real hacking at first. Counts? Then
Railsification. Me: Industrial/UX designer (and food lover) who loves DIY, but
needs products for laymen, not just dev.s. Story: Our local (Maine) farmers
market needs a site. Hell, why not build a build-your-own farmers market site
platform/app? So that's the deal. Comments, recipes welcome.

------
nirav
Handcoded XPath-like scriptlet interpreter for JDI and it's UI as eclipse
plugin. Now giving finishing touches.

Code: <http://github.com/niravthaker/evars/tree/master> Short Intro:
<http://evars.googlecode.com/files/evars.swf>

------
csbartus
Right now I envy all of you :D

I wish I could list here my own project too but lately I just take input all
day without producing anything ...

------
david927
A new type of database where the schema is open and flexibly restructures
depending on the data you put in. The change allows anyone, from 8 to 80, to
structure their data without knowing that's what they're doing.

------
HeyLaughingBoy
No code to show, but I'm working on a one-off remote controller for pole
cameras for an indie filmmaker. It should enable "aerial" shots like the pros,
but at a small fraction of the cost. Version 1 is in testing.

------
callahad
Something like the Creative Commons License Picker
(<http://creativecommons.org/license/>), but for the open source licenses
offered by Google Code.

